# IVT Trans???



## markd7f

Looking at a used 8230 J Deere with the IVT trans in it. Has like 2200 hrs. Anyone have experience with this thing?? Does it use more fuel? Mechanical problems? Electrical problems?? Thanks


----------



## ben70b

From what I understand the ivt should help save fuel. I've never run one tho. My grandfather was looking at 8330 tractors about 5 years ago, it takes him a few years to buys something and these things where going up in price so he never got one bought. We wound up keeping the 8300 and adding an 8770. He claims if he'd bought that tractor 5 years ago and sold it today he woulda made $50,000 on it. I also understand that setting the transmission for the tack at hand makes a big difference as far as pulling or pto work or going down the road.


----------



## khardy

I am a john Deere mechanic and I can tell you that the IVT is a very reliable transmission. Since the transmission came out in the 8000 series we have not had to do work on any of them. It's is very fuel efficient. Just to let you know though the power shift is also a very reliable transmission.


----------



## Noelauto

So what causes the automatic transmission to constantly shift out of gear into neutral mode


----------

